# Ironic Observations



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

So, why was dsylexia named what it is considering the condition it is to describe?

And who thought it would be a good idea to put an 'S' in lisp? That's just cruel.

And to top it of, the abbreviation of social anxiety disorder is SAD. What gives?

The namer of diseases and conditions needs to be fired. Are you with me?


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

lol

Dyslexia is also referred to as developmental reading disorder, or specific reading disorder...you could just call it that, I suppose.

And social anxiety disorder is sometimes just called social phobia...SP, nothing wrong with that


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

oceanchief said:


> And who thought it would be a good idea to put an 'S' in lisp? That's just cruel.


 :lol


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

How come the word "phonically" isn't spelled phonically?


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Why is the fear of long words called Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia?

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

LOL. Very funny observations.

Why is abbreviation such a long word?


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Rhotacism - name for those with problems pronouncing their 'r's. Ouch!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Mehitabel said:


> How come the word "phonically" isn't spelled phonically?


 :lol thats tickled me


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Friendly fire isn't.


----------



## rj2060 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

oceanchief said:


> So, why was dsylexia named what it is considering the condition it is to describe?
> 
> *And who thought it would be a good idea to put an 'S' in lisp? That's just cruel.*
> 
> ...


YES! I've always wondered the same thing.


----------

